# ******* Sanding table that........SUCKS :)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas,

With winter still upon us and not being able to get outside to help with dust and such I set out to build a sanding table to help combat the fine dust in the shop. I've spent well over a thousand dollars on a dust collection and air purification system for the shop, but some sanding just isn't practical for the hook up. I am extremely sensitive to cedar and epoxy dust so this was my solution.
I had a bunch of scrap plywood laying around from another project so i decided to put it to use:
I built this roller table for just the cost of the rollers ($15). I cut and routered an 8x8 square in the top and used some scrap plastic i had as well. I used a few 1/4 inch hole it the top and a sturdy plastic bin ($4), along with a 2.5" shop vac fitting ($3). I did purchase the deluxe dust deputy ($80) as a way of not having to replace the darn filters in the shop vac so often. I also upgraded the shop vac filter to HEPA ($30) and a drywall dust fine particle bag ($19 for two). the shop va is a large one, I don't think you can get them anymore, but it's 25 gallon and 6HP.
I assembled everything along with silicone on the fitting and bin attachments to make it air-tight. gave it a test run this morning and sanded the heck out of a cedar lure and some epoxy putty and SUCCESS....no noticable dust or sent of any dust. As a control i sent the wife out (has a keen sense of smell...especially for alcohol on my breath...another story) and she could not smell a thing 
Thanks for looking fellas, it was an easy project for short money (except for the Dust deputy) but I don't think it is essential. Happy building.
Best
MS


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Musky, thats a nice set up!! Excellent job!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Everything you make is so precise and clean.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

cool project!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't agree more. That's really nice work Muskyslayer. I'd love to have a set up like that!


----------

